# GKA North Atlantic Weather



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Has any of the GKA chaps got a transcript of the North Atlantic wx, usually issued at 0930z and 2130z.

I would love a copy to transfer into morse as an example for friends, interested parties etc.

Thanks, John McKay.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

John,

The only one I would imagine - for his book and our archivist would be Larry. He will no doubt be in touch. However you never can tell who will come up trumps.

Hawkey01


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

I will have a look in my little archive but I'm not sure I kept an Atlantic weather.
There has been a lot on the BBC lately about the shipping forecasts but the 0930/2130 broadcast from GKA is never mentioned. Like Neville and Larry I sent it many times over the years....
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The 2130Z transmission sometimes gave me mild panic attacks. Not because of the content, more the amount of content. As the poor junior I got to do the evenings, which included taking the weather - starting at 2130Z - followed by the GTZZ Press which started at 2145Z. In the winter, the WX broadcast often contained so many additional gale warnings etc., that it went on beyond 2145Z.

What to do? Should I miss off the latter part of the weather and risk curses from the Old Man who could never get enough WX messages, or eternal fire and damnation from the Chief R/O and the Purser because I hadn't picked up the start of the Press?


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Ron: I suppose multi-tasking hadn't been invented then?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

This sort of dilemma occurred now and then on single operator ships, but couldn't the Chief RO step in for a few minutes during the crossover if it was so important?
Maybe that's a silly question.

John T


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Well the tape recorder hadn't reached us at that time and, although I might have been able to listen to and understand the WX broadcast and the Press at the same time, there was certainly no way that I could type them both out simultaneously! I was hardly able to make half the keys hit the paper on the old manual typewriter we had, so I struggled with the Press at times.

The WX was sent at reasonable speeds but the Press sometimes went at a hell of a rate and lasted for 45 minutes. I suppose the punched tape never got tired or needed a break. By 2230 I certainly did.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

You can find a version of the GKA North Atlantic Wx at:

http://www.ve1dx.net/cwwx.html

It has been somewhat 'enhanced' but it will give an idea of what was actually sent. I may have a couple of off-air recordings somewhere so will dig them out.

Larry +


----------



## Mayday (May 26, 2009)

Larry Bennett said:


> You can find a version of the GKA North Atlantic Wx at:
> 
> http://www.ve1dx.net/cwwx.html
> 
> ...


Thank you Larry.

If you have a full recording I would be most grateful.

John.


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Larry, Many thanks.
It has been a wheen o' years but I am happy to say that I could still cpy most of it. Certainly takes me back to crossing the North Atlantic in foul weather taking that lot down. But would do it again with pleasure.
Cheers Bob


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Larry


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

May I also thank Larry.
Doen't it seem slow? I timed it and it does clock at around 20wpm, but I do have memories of falling asleep while copying when there was a long bulletin!


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

I seem to remember some instruction that the P/L had to go out at no faster than 20 WPM. Larry and Neville might remember. It could be quite lengthy at times especially with a few gale warnings.
The code groups at the end were always speeded up but then they were all five figure groups.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Graham,

yes - for obvious reasons the WX was txd at 20. However I am sure at times it crept up. The figs were - think - all relevant meteos from shore stations and ships. I never took the figs as it would have been the 2/O who would have had to translate them no doubt. Also as no one asked I did not oblige!. 


Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

I did my R/O training at Newport Mon, and as our morse speed improved we were always given the GKA Wx to struggle with first thing in the morning. Out of the classroom window, we could see the GKA transmitter masts across the Bristol Channel on a clear day, so it was always QSA5. I remember one morning he sent an XXX regarding the lost of QSO from a submarine. Which startled us all - it gave us students a sense of realism about what we were training for.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Gareth,

yes we had occasions when we had what was termed as - SUB SUNK - messages from the Admiralty. A buoy released from the sub with it radiating - sub sunk. We used to monitor on, if my memory serves me correctly 8364 which was an HF distress frequency. I did on one occasion hear the dreaded words - sub sunk - not something one wanted to hear. We never heard the outcome of these happenings. Some were no doubt exercises but some real.
The aerials you mentioned would have been at Portishead which was back in time one of our transmitting stations, and from were the name of the station originated. We had many sites - Ongar in North Wales - Dorchester - Criggian - Rugby and another which I cannot bring to mind at the moment. These all eventually closed - as far as we were concerned and all transmitters were sited at Rugby. 
As you will probably know the actual Portisheadradio station was in Highbridge Somerset. In fact about 50 yds from were I am living now.



Hawkey01.


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

Neville,

Wasn't the Ongar transmitter site in Essex? And the one you couldn't remember - Leafield, perchance?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rob,

indeed Ongar - Essex, Criggian North Wales and yes, Leafield. See it only needs a jolt to get the cells in order. 

Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

I was asked to monitor 8364 once for a sub sunk. Believe it was a Dutch sub on an exercise. It did surface eventually. The Portishead site had a directional aerial we could move about ourselves which was quite handy.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## G4UMW (May 30, 2007)

I did a spell on the "Vickers Vanguard", a converted stern trawler which acted as mother ship to a mini sub designed to work on wellheads and other underwater apparatus in the North Sea oil fields. Whenever the sub went down I had to send a diving message to CinC Fleet Northwood and similarly a surfacing message when the sub came back up. A folder in the radio room detailed the procedures to be followed in the event of an accident; I seem to remember SUBMISS, SUBSMASH and SUBSUNK. Fortunately I never had to put them to the test!


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I did a stint of detached duty at Portishead once. I was on 8mhz one night idly searching between the blips without looking at the dial. I suddenly heard an XXX very loud and clear, looked at the receiver to see it was showing 8364. It was a Greek ship on fire somewhere mid-Atlantic as I remember. I shouted to the overseer who could only say 'Trust you Coast Station men to hear that' It was a first for him, and I think caused mayhem as to what to do next.

David
+


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

The submarine distress beacons transmitted on 4340 Khz. 8364 Khz was on the Mership portable lifeboat equipment along with 500.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

I believe 8364 kHz was slap bang in the middle of the 8MHz W/T ships calling frequencies - common channels 5 & 6 and could be used for emergency transmissions. On that basis, I suppose, a lot of coast stations would be monitoring around there. 

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

8364 was slap bang in the middle of the 8mhz calling band. The idea being with most c/stations having 8mhz somebody in distress would be heard. David mentioned picking up an XXX. I don't remember doing that at GKA though . A lot of urgency stuff was medico's where we would have to chat with the very laid back doctors at RN hospital Haslar down in Portsmouth.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

I drove past Rugby tx stn the other day.

It is the one beside the M1??


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Lots of antennas are still up.

Maybe it is another one..?


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Rugby had many users. It was not only GKA but RN and I am sure many others. The aerials there now could be just about anyone. Possibly still RN but I am not certain of that. In the days of old there was also the clock, was it GBR?


Hawkey01


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

GBR .... it flooded the planet on 16 kcs. 

John T


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Was it an urban legend that they heated a swimming pool from GBR vlf Tx PA's cooling water ? Or was it true ?


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Never heard that myself and Rugby engineers often worked at GKA moving consoles etc. The BBC transmitter at Williton in Somerset produces enough heat for the Tropiquaria wildlife centre next door.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

Graham P Powell said:


> Never heard that myself and Rugby engineers often worked at GKA moving consoles etc. The BBC transmitter at Williton in Somerset produces enough heat for the Tropiquaria wildlife centre next door.
> rgds
> Graham Powell


Helo Graham

The transmitters are at Washford not Williton not much between the two though.

Steve


----------

